# Front Door water damage



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

B_Boop said:


> Ok Cowboys!
> Homeowner says the sill above the door was not replaced, although, I agree the color does look a bit diff. Also, she does not recall anything being done after that paper seen there with the door install, other than surrounding with brick and a wood frame trim molding. So u all think the door is ugly? I don't judge taste......but seems to be the general consensus?
> I noticed, there is no leader and gutter from the overhang above...could that also be an issue?
> Do any of you notice anything wrong with the bay window set up......while you're checking out these pics?
> I still haven't figured out why all the helpful ones are so far away.....maybe b/c the close ones reading the threads are unwilling to step up.....so, they remain silent......Or,..........................they just have no clue! LOL


I will do it for 40K I will be there Monday I need half up front and the rest on completion. I will throw in a door for that price 2k allowance on the door


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> Ok Cowboys!
> Also, she does not recall anything being done after that paper seen there with the door install, other than surrounding with brick and a wood frame trim molding. So u all think the door is ugly? I don't judge taste......but seems to be the general consensus?
> I noticed, there is no leader and gutter from the overhang above...could that also be an issue?
> Do any of you notice anything wrong with the bay window set up......while you're checking out these pics?


 B_Boop,
Ask the homeowner to look for a pic with the angle iron above the door installed, before brick, but after felt paper. That will have some clues as to flashing details.
I dont think the door is particularly ugly, but I don't like the finish on it. That is a fiberglass door and I don't like the look when they are gel stained. At least it looks like that is the case. I prefer a smooth fiberglass door, painted.
Any source of water on that wall or the porch floor in front of that door is an issue. Any exposed door will have it's share of problems with water. I agree that some kind of canopy/awning of some sort should be considered. Also, every posible step should be taken to eliminate exposed wood, including but not limitted to using a PVC trim product as casing on the new door. The door should be ordered without brick molding, as this will be removed anyway. The door jambs should be reprimed and painted/finished before installation. The door and sidelights should also be finished before install.
As for the bay area, as well as the rest of the home for that matter, I would have "dried in" the entire dwelling before one brick was laid. Any additional flashing details can be taken care of as work progresses. If the home is water tight before the finishes, you are off and running to a better end result. Every trade along the way must be working toward the same goal though and that is when order becomes chaos.:thumbsup:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I will do it for 40K I will be there Monday I need half up front and the rest on completion. I will throw in a door for that price 2k allowance on the door


 
You might find that being a little light. Depends on how deep the excavation!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Framer53 said:


> You might find that being a little light. Depends on how deep the excavation!


I'd be done in a week. I fix these all the time


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I'd be done in a week. I fix these all the time


Did my photo have anything to do with your offer?:whistling


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Did my photo have anything to do with your offer?:whistling


Nah, I have seen this exact same problem about 6 times in the last 4 or 5 years. For some reason the brick detail to the left of the door, no awning and no drip ledge over the door was popular. 

Must have been used by every amateur hour architect and with usually the same results.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> Nah, I have seen this exact same problem about 6 times in the last 4 or 5 years. For some reason the brick detail to the left of the door, no awning and no drip ledge over the door was popular.
> 
> Must have been used by every amateur hour architect and with usually the same results.


Darn!
And I tried so hard to help out too.:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Darn!
> And I tried so hard to help out too.:laughing:


My wife is beautifulllllll:laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

B_Boop said:


> Ok Cowboys!
> *Homeowner says the sill above the door was not replaced, although, I agree the color does look a bit diff.* Also, she does not recall anything being done after that paper seen there with the door install, other than surrounding with brick and a wood frame trim molding. So u all think the door is ugly? I don't judge taste......but seems to be the general consensus?
> I noticed, there is no leader and gutter from the overhang above...could that also be an issue?
> Do any of you notice anything wrong with the bay window set up......while you're checking out these pics?
> I still haven't figured out why all the helpful ones are so far away.....maybe b/c the close ones reading the threads are unwilling to step up.....so, they remain silent......Or,..........................they just have no clue! LOL



The color isn't the problem. :laughing:
Blurry as it is that first pic shows 
the sill done as a row lock.
Now the brick are laid flat.
Someone thought there was
a problem up there. :whistling


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

loneframer said:


> B_Boop,
> Ask the homeowner to look for a pic with the angle iron above the door installed, before brick, but after felt paper. That will have some clues as to flashing details.
> I dont think the door is particularly ugly, but I don't like the finish on it. That is a fiberglass door and I don't like the look when they are gel stained. At least it looks like that is the case. I prefer a smooth fiberglass door, painted.
> Any source of water on that wall or the porch floor in front of that door is an issue. Any exposed door will have it's share of problems with water. I agree that some kind of canopy/awning of some sort should be considered. Also, every posible step should be taken to eliminate exposed wood, including but not limitted to using a PVC trim product as casing on the new door. The door should be ordered without brick molding, as this will be removed anyway. The door jambs should be reprimed and painted/finished before installation. The door and sidelights should also be finished before install.
> As for the bay area, as well as the rest of the home for that matter, I would have "dried in" the entire dwelling before one brick was laid. Any additional flashing details can be taken care of as work progresses. If the home is water tight before the finishes, you are off and running to a better end result. Every trade along the way must be working toward the same goal though and that is when order becomes chaos.:thumbsup:


Hey Guys, play nice, in this sandbox......Is Loneframer most interested .... ....or able to decipher the solution? Now don't go pawning off this really complicated problem on some poor guy just b/c he's the closest. I think you guys like to get your friends in hot water and watch them drown. Boy, loneframer...they'd throw u to the wolves, if they could.:w00t:
So...update:
This gal now has had 3 fellows out to the house. I was not present for all three. But heard one clown on the phone...and she says they all have the same plan....remove brick above door, remove door, flash and waterproof, install new door. Period...
Oh, woe is she!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> Hey Guys, play nice, in this sandbox......Is Loneframer most interested .... ....or able to decipher the solution? Now don't go pawning off this really complicated problem on some poor guy just b/c he's the closest. I think you guys like to get your friends in hot water and watch them drown.* Boy, loneframer...they'd throw u to the wolves, if they could.:w00t:*
> So...update:
> This gal now has had 3 fellows out to the house. I was not present for all three. But heard one clown on the phone...and she says they all have the same plan....remove brick above door, remove door, flash and waterproof, install new door. Period...
> Oh, woe is she!


 It's a guy thing. Very entertaining to watch someone squirm in discomfort, they just havn't been able to push me to that level.:thumbup: I'm waiting for the day that one of these guys throws sand in my eyes though.:laughing:
As for your prospective contractors, be patient, don't make a rash decision because you become discouraged. All of those guys are on the right path, they just need to think a little bigger. That window is where I'd start. If one of those guys puts up a ladder and looks at that sill, he's got potential.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

B_Boop said:


> Hey Guys, play nice, in this sandbox......Is Loneframer most interested .... ....or able to decipher the solution? Now don't go pawning off this really complicated problem on some poor guy just b/c he's the closest. I think you guys like to get your friends in hot water and watch them drown. Boy, loneframer...they'd throw u to the wolves, if they could.:w00t:


I may go out of my way to give him a ribbing but understand two things;

- In a sick and twisted way, thats how I show my respect for him.

- In a sick and twisted way, he likes it. :thumbup:

And as a bonus, I believe you and your client would be lucky to have him. Even just to diagnose the trouble. All kidding aside on that one.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> And as a bonus, I believe you and your client would be lucky to have him. Even just to diagnose the trouble. All kidding aside on that one.


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

1- Loneframer......r u short of stature/ vertically challenged?......(reference the sand in face)
2- Gus....I understand. As, sadly, I too am of that sick nature.....why else would I like u all? And worse yet, enjoy watching...- Oh yes, car crash syndrome!
3- If you think I was not sure of his talent, WRONG. Those comments were a demure (woman's) way of trying to stimulate enough interest but not emasculate sufficiently to turn him off....to take the job! I unfortunately, can see his talent in how he assesses the pics....and his not minimizing all the potential, but prob not all presenting after eval,.....scope of the problem at hand...... Yes, loneframer, that was a compliment.
4- And finally.....(for this comment)---I did insult any new york mason sitting there and reading these threads.....without speaking up.
Because, they are just afraid, if they take the job, & screw it up, they'd be exposed to all their peers here. LOL
Can't blame a girl for tryin" 
I Love the banter .....giving/ receiving and watching. Now b nice boys!---minds out of the gutter 
Hope u had a great day... Boop be Doop!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> 1- *Loneframer......r u short of stature/ vertically challenged?......(reference the sand in face)*
> 2- Gus....I understand. As, sadly, I too am of that sick nature.....why else would I like u all? And worse yet, enjoy watching...- Oh yes, car crash syndrome!
> 3- If you think I was not sure of his talent, WRONG. Those comments were a demure (woman's) way of trying to stimulate enough interest but not emasculate sufficiently to turn him off....to take the job! I unfortunately, can see his talent in how he assesses the pics....and his not minimizing all the potential, but prob not all presenting after eval,.....scope of the problem at hand...... Yes, loneframer, that was a compliment.
> 4- And finally.....(for this comment)---I did insult any new york mason sitting there and reading these threads.....without speaking up.
> ...


 B_Boop, vertically challenged? I was 6' tall in 7th grade.:laughing: Levelled out at 6'2", although framing for 20+ years has compressed me down to 6'1". just joking about the sand in the eyes, although I keep my safety glasses on.:whistling
Gus has been very kind to me actually, at least he doesn't post before and after pics of me anymore. Somehow I think that may change, sooner than later.:shutup:
I wish my operations were closer, because I'd love a shot at getting this right. Even if I could get up there, I could never talk the necessary guys into coming with me. Fortunately we are all working full schedules.
I hope things work out for your client, I hate it when curb appeal takes precidence over quality in the hidden details. What good is the beautiful brickwork if the house rots out and falls away from behind it?:furious:


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

U know.......I truly understand.....and if there was anything I could do to assist you in coordinating such a solution, I would. (order stuff, make calls, coordinate brick delivery, etc.) My husband and I do have 2 extra bedrooms to offer.....3, if we throw out our 17 y/o h.s. graduate a bit earlier than he expects! LOL (for a crew)
And, note.....I know some of the best places on SI to "order from"......and if it was good enough for my kids...it can be also for anyone else. Ah...just kidding, I'm Italian...can never get away without at least making great sauce! :lol:
Look...I know where u r...haha.....only 1 1/2 hrs away.....Sometimes we need to make concessions for someone who knows his stuff. (again, no pressure)
I am sure we will eventually come up, with an acceptable candidate to do her job. Time and patience. I just keep telling her to listen for the BUZZ words.:wallbash: BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.:detective:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> Ah...just kidding, I'm Italian...can never get away without at least making great sauce! :lol:
> Look...I know where u r...haha.....only 1 1/2 hrs away.....Sometimes we need to make concessions for someone who knows his stuff. (again, no pressure)
> I am sure we will eventually come up, with an acceptable candidate to do her job. Time and patience. I just keep telling her to listen for the BUZZ words.:wallbash: BUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.:detective:


 Biggest problem i have is time. The project I'm on promises at least another year or more of 40 hours a week, then a 120 unit 55 and older community with a project management opp. after that. Can't burn that bridge.:no: Got home improvement project of my own going on in between also.:thumbup:


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

can u tell me about the 55+ community? what city is it in? condos/ homes?
name ...if u care to share......and how far from philli?
My daughter needs me to be 1/2 hr (not more) from philli...straight run from deptford to where ever I plop myself to philli in 30-40 min....
I'm not sure I want a 55+.....as I'm not...(spouse is)......but, like communities with ammenities.:whistling


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Biggest problem i have is time. The project I'm on promises at least another year or more of 40 hours a week, then a 120 unit 55 and older community with a project management opp. after that. Can't burn that bridge.:no: Got home improvement project of my own going on in between also.:thumbup:


Do u think u can keep my son-in-law in mind.....right now he's site supervisor and some office stuff with a big blacktop co nw of philli.....but says their bids are down, so he may end up losing his job. (hope not) Ohio state graduate, site manager, and does excellent construction work...especially wood!. He built the most amazing bar for a retail bar.....and their entertainment unit, he built, looks as if it were bought in pottery barn.....he's really very talented, in all areas.....and a really nice guy. I believe he is 32 y/o.:thumbup:
He'd kill me if he knew I was soliciting for him.....
Glad to hear some people are still gainfully employed.:w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> can u tell me about the 55+ community? what city is it in? condos/ homes?
> name ...if u care to share......and how far from philli?
> My daughter needs me to be 1/2 hr (not more) from philli...straight run from deptford to where ever I plop myself to philli in 30-40 min....
> I'm not sure I want a 55+.....as I'm not...(spouse is)......but, like communities with ammenities.:whistling


This ones got potential for you. 5 buildings 24 units each. Riverfront property in Millville near the Arts District. Each building has a different recreation center. Theater, gym..........I grew up in Millville, old glasstown. It's going through some major changes for the better. First footing goes in this summer.:thumbsup: 50 minutes to Philly


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

B_Boop said:


> Do u think u can keep my son-in-law in mind.....right now he's site supervisor and some office stuff with a big blacktop co nw of philli.....but says their bids are down, so he may end up losing his job. (hope not) Ohio state graduate, site manager, and does excellent construction work...especially wood!. He built the most amazing bar for a retail bar.....and their entertainment unit, he built, looks as if it were bought in pottery barn.....he's really very talented, in all areas.....and a really nice guy. I believe he is 32 y/o.:thumbup:
> He'd kill me if he knew I was soliciting for him.....
> Glad to hear some people are still gainfully employed.:w00t:


 Let me know how things go for him, meantime maybe they'll get the presales moving along.:whistling


----------



## B_Boop (Jun 16, 2009)

loneframer said:


> This ones got potential for you. 5 buildings 24 units each. Riverfront property in Millville near the Arts District. Each building has a different recreation center. Theater, gym..........I grew up in Millville, old glasstown. It's going through some major changes for the better. First footing goes in this summer.:thumbsup: 50 minutes to Philly


let me know when they post a website.
([email protected])fftopic:
more soon. boop


----------

